
Chicago biotech company 3D prints a mini human heart - crakenzak
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/09/biolife4d-3d-bioprints-mini-human-heart/
======
bigmit37
Any recommendations for books regarding this subject?

It s pretty fascinating.

